# Photography magazines



## jrda2 (Jan 29, 2012)

I'm looking to subscribe to 1 or 2 photography magazines and hoping to get a few recommendations for helpful quality publications with a particular focus on landscape photography. I am open to print or online publications. Thanks in advance.


----------



## mjbehnke (Jan 29, 2012)

I like outdoor Photographer. I subscribe to it as it's only 12$ a year. 

Matthew


----------



## bigblue1ca (Jan 29, 2012)

I received a subscription to Outdoor Photographer for my birthday and it's a good read. A fair bit of gear talk with some nice shots and a few tips thrown in here and there.


----------



## djw (Jan 29, 2012)

Try http://www.eos-magazine.com/ -- I used to subscribe in the film days.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 29, 2012)

I used to have a subscription to photography magazines in the 80's and early 90's. Thats where I spotted B&H and selected them for some expensive video equipment. I've bought from them and a few others since then.

The advertisements from fly by night camera stores made it difficult to sort out who the good ones were. Now, with the internet, you can do a little searching to find out all about a on-line store.


----------



## wickidwombat (Jan 29, 2012)

If you are beginner to intermediate have a look at www.photoradar.com
I think you can subscribe from there, they have quite well produced articles,
If you are looking for more advanced stuff I would look elsewhere


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jan 29, 2012)

Outdoor Photography Canada

http://www.outdoorphotographycanada.com/

It's a great magazine for landscape photographers. I'm friends with the editor/owner and one of the writers. The articles are written by working professional landscape and nature photographers.

They ship worldwide I think.


----------



## Hillsilly (Jan 30, 2012)

The UK version of "Outdoor Photography" is also very good. They ship worldwide, too. 

Althought the locations are UK orientated, the concepts are universal.


----------



## bycostello (Jan 30, 2012)

i used to subscribe to pro photographer, but soon got repetitive and uninteresting... depending on what you want you are prob better off looking at the Adorama TV on youtube and similar.. lots of knowledge and inspiration.. and it is free!!


----------



## iaind (Jan 30, 2012)

djw said:


> Try http://www.eos-magazine.com/ -- I used to subscribe in the film days.



Still useful and also available as a bonus digital edition for one off fee


----------



## traveller (Jan 30, 2012)

In the UK, Practical Photography is pretty good for beginners. Most people tend to stop buying photography magazines after a year or two, probably because after that time they all start to recycle content. 

P.S. a certain well known UK wildlife photographer during a talk I attended: 

"If you want a front cover on Outdoor Photography, simply photograph a sunset from a beach with a dark rock in the foreground surrounded by misty water"


----------



## unfocused (Jan 30, 2012)

I admit it. I subscribe to Pop Photo, American Photo and Outdoor Photographer. 

Basically, these magazines are so cheap, they practically give them away. I got a joint subscription deal to Pop Photo and American Photo and then once I subscribed they started sending me additional deals to extend the subscriptions for next to nothing. I think I'm paid up for about four years now on both of them. 

I know many look down their noses at these consumer magazines, but I think you have to recognize them for what they are and accept that. Aperture they are not. 

I treat them like this and other sites: they are for entertainment purposes. Sometimes I glean some good information from them, but I don't spend a lot of time on them. Mostly, it just gives me something to look forward to getting in the mail. (I'm of the generation that still likes getting mail.)

As for really useful information, I'd strongly recommend signing up for the Photoflex e-newsletters. If you have any interest in lighting at all, they have great how-to lessons. (Which of course conveniently encourage you to buy their products.)


----------



## Penn Jennings (Jan 30, 2012)

Digital Photo Pro is my personal favorite.

http://www.digitalphotopro.com/


----------



## editreject (Jan 30, 2012)

I subscribe to the UK magazines Digital Camera and Digital Photo in particular for their focus on Photoshop techniques and projects. However, as traveller said, they tend to recycle content after a while so I will probably not renew one or maybe both.


----------



## RobertG. (Jan 30, 2012)

Hi, if you are looking for a magazine with a focus on landscape photography, of course this one: http://landscapephotographymagazine.com would be best. I also like Outdoor Photography and Professional Photographer.


----------



## Picsfor (Jan 30, 2012)

wickidwombat said:


> If you are beginner to intermediate have a look at www.photoradar.com
> I think you can subscribe from there, they have quite well produced articles,
> If you are looking for more advanced stuff I would look elsewhere



Prada? Are you mad?

Never send any one who wants to learn about photography to that hell hole.
ONce upon a time, it was called DCM, and things were, by and large, very good - and you could learn loads.
Then they decided to update it, as per most members request, and changed it in PhotoRadar and pissed every one off and destroyed a good site. 

I wrote one e-mail asking a question and got told i clearly didn't know what i was talking about by some snotty nosed ex college kid who'd got a job because she had a degree (probably in pig farming) and that qualified her to know all about creating a web site and photography. Hell, she done a review once and was only shy of holding the camera back to front!

Please don't ever send any one there - it's just not funny. Send them to a camera club, that way they'll get the real help they need...


----------



## dirtcastle (Jan 30, 2012)

Personally, I've found most photography magazines to be really cheesy and uninspiring.

But when I was first starting out, the one I bought was Digital SLR.

http://www.digitalslrphoto.com/

For me, what distinguishes Digital SLR (aside from being the only one with a first-rate layout) is that both the advice and the photos are relatively high quality. A lot of magazines have good advice or techniques, but the presentation and photos are lame. Put simply, I find a lot of photo mags don't seem very artistically savvy.

Digital SLR also puts out some special edition guides that are pretty good.


----------



## PaperTiger (Feb 1, 2012)

I've got a subscription to Digital Photo Pro. It's pretty good, but the articles can get a little tedious. It tends to lean a little too staunch and old school for my tastes. Sure are a lot of articles about MF film shooters for a magazine called _*Digital*_ Photo Pro. I just like how they'll do breakdowns of lighting setups for specific photos.


----------



## wickidwombat (Feb 2, 2012)

Picsfor said:


> wickidwombat said:
> 
> 
> > If you are beginner to intermediate have a look at www.photoradar.com
> ...



hehe ok i'll bear that in mind... Amusing post though and i got a laugh so i gave you an applaud 
I still say they have some good articles for beginners on the basics. To be honest i havent bought a photography mag in a long time i buy mostly books or ebooks from the photographers i like these days. joe mcnally etc


----------

